
The Man Who Will Build Google’s Quantum Computer - agarttha
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/martinis/
======
jb55
He did a tech talk awhile back that goes into a bit more detail:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQmFEt6l6Tw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQmFEt6l6Tw)

------
ekm2
The article talks a lot more about the computer than the man,who I thought is
supposed to be the subject.

------
varelse
Original article demonstrating that (currently) $15M of D-wave chip is at best
worth $20,000 worth of GPUs...

[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6195/420](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6195/420)

Surprisingly smart move on Google's part IMO given how they've reacted to
criticism in the past...

~~~
basicplus2
It seems to me the reason there was no evidence of quantum speed up is because
there is no quantum speed up.. ie quantum physics is a statistical method and
not a description of reality.. does no one else see this? When will the bubble
burst?

~~~
bsaul
I'd say statistics are used as a way to describe phenomenons, but afaik
quantum computers rely on the phenomenons, not the model or technic used to
describe them.

------
allochthon
Interesting article. Glad that Google are now even more involved in this
field.

Side quip: does anyone else find it really difficult to concentrate on the
text of an article when there is an ad that moves around? I counted three such
ads in the case of this Wired article. When they appear I usually open up
Chrome's debugger and hide the divs. There's perhaps a product in there
somewhere. It would be nice if there were a Chrome extension that froze all
moving graphics (flash, gifs, etc.) with a click of the button.

~~~
pdenya
This extension lets you easily hide page elements:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-
eraser/ekofpc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-
eraser/ekofpchjmoalonajopdeegdappocgcmj?hl=en)

Not particularly easier than hiding the divs if you know how but good for
everyone else.

------
tim_hutton
Fixed: "The Person Who Will Build Google's Quantum Computer"

I wish Wired would only mention the sex of the person if it was relevant.

Edit: Do we casually mention someone's skin color, when it's not relevant?

~~~
atlantic
Saying "the man" or "the woman" is much more informative than saying "the
person" in a title, especially in an article that is as much about character
as about research.

~~~
raldi
_Much_ more informative? Really? You consider the gender of the subject to be
that crucial in determining your classification of their character?

~~~
themartorana
I consider the race to remove all description of a person really weird. Novels
often detail down to the number of liver spots a character has, but in non-
fiction, identifying race, skin color, fitness, etc., always draws a comment
upset by the inclusion of identifying characteristics.

Especially when it comes to names from cultures I am not native to, a quick
description of sex, age, build, and background gives me a picture of a person
my brain would search for otherwise - because without a picture of the person
(there isn't always one) I want the non-fiction narrative to be just as
engaging as the fiction.

